# Removing Mold & Mildew From Dipped Cedar Siding



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup
:thumbup1:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...wait...are you re-painting/staining the shakes?


----------



## bmfay10 (May 13, 2007)

No, Just trying to clean them up


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd use something based on Sodium Percarbonate, not Sodium Hypochlorite. Restore-a-deck is such a product.


----------



## bmfay10 (May 13, 2007)

Is there a similar product that is available at paint store or home Improvement center?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Wolman DeckBrite, probably something from Cabots though I haven't read their MSDS yet. Flood should have one too I believe.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, if you are not painting/staining, don't use the Jomax/Bleach if you can help it

Wolman/Cabots/Flood should be good


----------



## bmfay10 (May 13, 2007)

Great Advice. I'm really glad I asked. I love all of FLOOD's products, but didn't know they had a product more appropriate than JOmax for this job. Thanks a lot


----------



## hoptch (Jul 27, 2011)

*removing black mold from cedar siding*

I'm going to be removing black mold from exterior cedar siding. I'm told oxygen bleach is best. What do you guys say.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

hoptch said:


> I'm going to be removing black mold from exterior cedar siding. I'm told oxygen bleach is best. What do you guys say.[/QUOTIf
> 
> If you are just cleaning them then use a sodium percarbonate product which activates and acts like an oxygen bleach. Wet the substrate, apply the cleaner, use a nylon deck brush to scrub the surface, let the product dwell and then rinse using a power washer on low pressure and don't put the wand to close to the siding. Keep the substrate wet with the cleaner. If it dries then re apply cleaner.
> If you are restaining then follow up with a brightner after cleaning.
> If your re staining and the old stain is failed then strip it off using an alkiline stripper, but be carefull using strippers as they are caustic and the better ones will burn your skin. Follow up with netralizing and brightning using a blend of citric and oxlic acid.


----------

